# Ice out Crappie



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Been reading a few articles about ice out crappie on the web. 

Kinda getting me pumped up to get out there early this year.

I hit it perferct one March day on Oshay in the early 90s by accident, outa of my canoe.

Have not tried that early since.

Been thinking of buying some new blades for my auger, to try some hard water this weekend into next week,, but dont sound like this has been all that good of an ice season locally. ??

Thinking I will save my money and time and get the boat ready,, extra early this year.

Any one have any tips for ice out crappies. Oshay ,Alum ,Hoover?

And when is ice out?? We have not had that much ice the last few years,, I kinda forget. I assume first of March.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

As far as the ice has been great this year. Best and longest ice we have had I a long long time. As far as the bite has been it's been so so.it should pick up the next few days as it starts to warm and new water flowing in adds some much needed oxygen to the water.

Now to answer your question as to ice out, well it's as soon as you can get a line in open water. Crappies will and already have started to stage on pre spawn areas. Or areas just outside of where crappie will be spawning in the shallows in the spring. Once some warmer water starts pouring in (ie melt water and rain) they will put on the feed bag big time. Some good areas are points and creek/river beds just outside of coves. Also don't over look shallower wind blown banks and sharp drops. Bait fish will stack up and in turn so do the crappie. Go out and fish. This time of year can really be overlooked but can be great if you can find them.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks,, Thought a little thaw might stir up the bite.
I assume the new Cabelas would have ice blades. So I might give it a try before the ice goes.

Have not ice fished for a very long time. When was the last real good ice we had? 10, 12 years ago it seems.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

It's really been about 3 years or so since I've been able to get on some of the bigger lakes around here. But it hasn't lasted long maybe a couple weeks. The last two years have been down right horrible.

Don't waste your time at cabelas at Polaris they have zero ice gear! And I mean none I was there yesterday for other things and looked around and couldn't find any. I talked to the guy in the fishin dept and he said they don't stock ice gear because they don't have room and it doesn't sell. I just let it go and go what I went after. I'd say your best bet would be one of the shops around Indian. Plus the ice will prolly last there a little while longer than around here. Good luck


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

SCIOTO :

I was able to sharpen my old auger blades a couple years ago at a lawn mowing blade sharpening shop...they did a good job for me!


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Thats strange Cabelas not stocking ice fishing gear. I bet they may have a little next year after this winter.



Never thought about a lawn mower shop able to do these blades,, I have a shop not to far away. I will check. Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

scioto said:


> Thanks,, Thought a little thaw might stir up the bite.
> I assume the new Cabelas would have ice blades. So I might give it a try before the ice goes.
> 
> Have not ice fished for a very long time. When was the last real good ice we had? 10, 12 years ago it seems.


Try calling fishermans warehouse on williams road, there advertising "ice gear".


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Your best bet for blades is gonna be pro bass at Indian lake.NOBODY carries crap around here.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would be wary of mower shops. Had a guy tell me he could do mine a few ears back and totally ruined them. Put a razor edge on them but changed the angle. Could shave a frogs @ss with them but would just sit and spin on the ice. Not saying some can't do it just be carefull.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Fishintechnician is exactly right. If you have the blades sharpened the bevel has to be exact or they will not cut through the ice. You probably would be better buying a new set of blades, and it shouldn't be that much more than having them sharpened. Old Dutchman used to sell them, also you may want to try R&R Baits, or J&R in Lancaster.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks all ,for the sugestions.

Its kinda mute now, my auger has been in the garage attic for 10 or so years ,and its so rusted up I cant get the blades off.
I could use the hand grinder and grind them off, but not sure if I want to mess around with it that much at the end of the season.

If I get the itch bad enough Ill go out and find me a hole.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's your best bet..just take a hammer and chisel and re-open the existing holes.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

I will take that back,, I did get those blades off. After a couple of hours soaking in a mix of acetone and transmission fluid.
That is the best rusty nut breaker around, by far. It really works.

I think I will try and sharpen these ugly old things up. Suppose to be hard to do, but what the heck, I got a fridge of beer, some 320 to 800 grit wet dry paper. and time.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

testing to see if I still know how to post pictures.

the rusty blades in the Acetone and ATF


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What size is that auger?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Id say six inches.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

One beer in on 320 grit,, not sure now if I got enough beer to see this thru


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

J&R in Lancaster only has the lazer blades that I seen today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Dutchman has them. I bought mine there last year.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Better hope for ice next yr scioto if you are wanting to use those blades. Just sayin, time spent isnt always time well spent. Or wait for the ice out and pick off the crappie at the runoff ditches, creek inlets, and the N. side/bank of of a lil bay or marina. dark stained water bright pink jig then go to black or brown then look at my partner Ben and ask what he has been caching them on. Good luck with the blades and the early crappie.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

yep those blades will take me awhile,, put them aside after my first blister.
Not given up on them,, just need to get some 100 grit, and a few more beers.

Going to order me a set online,, looking at the long range forcast makes me believe this Ice will be around for awhile longer.

So my cabin fever will be in high gear come next week.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

scioto 
take hand griner,or banch grainer,and tuch them from top like wood chisel,do not tuch the bottom,just litel by litel,with finest wheel,you can change that angle,it will grab more or les,do not tuch the back angle,it will drill fine.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

HappySnag said:


> scioto
> take hand griner,or banch grainer,and tuch them from top like wood chisel,do not tuch the bottom,just litel by litel,with finest wheel,you can change that angle,it will grab more or les,do not tuch the back angle,it will drill fine.


Good luck with this!


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

I dont trust my freehand on a grinder. I made a very simple Jig or guide, that seems to be keeping the angle. I plan on adjusting the jig every so slightly to put a micro bevel on the edge at the end.

From what I have read the back side needs to stay perfectly flat. But on my blades I see just a wee tiny bit of an angel. Anyone know if there is a very,very slight bevel on the back side?.

Just playing around with this, just to see if I can doit. Treating it like a wood plane or chisel.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Get on line and buy a new set on e-bay or Amazon, you are wasting valuable time. Lots of ice up here in NW Ohio could go until April.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Thought I had included a pic before of my simple jig.


----------



## scioto (Jul 13, 2005)

Yep I did,, just playing with the old ones.,, Looks like I need to get some good water proof marsh boots tho,,, Looks kinda soupy out there, around here.


----------

